# Daiwa Saltist 30



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Cosmetic 9.5/10 Mechanical 10/10 $130 shipped TYD 









PayPal 
Money Order


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

What makes it 9.5 Cosmetic? Got my attention


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Reel has very light scuffs on the left side plate. Didn't have those and it would be Mint Condition


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Can you post a shot of that side


----------



## CarolinaChase (May 3, 2012)

Is the reel still available? And do you have the reel seat clamp?


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

I have the seat clamp. Still available


----------



## CarolinaChase (May 3, 2012)

I will take it


----------



## CarolinaChase (May 3, 2012)

Sent pm


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

Reel is Sold, Thanks P&S!


----------

